# What does ERP mean?



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Well my R15 was giving me fits so I called D* and ordered a replacement through the PP. It would not start up (get past the info screen) before but I left it on overnight and it finally got all the info. Then it was pixellating badly and finally would not turn on. Anyyway after I got off the phone with D* I looked on my account and under Pending order it said 1/26 ERP R22 Free.
Well what does ERP mean? My best guess is "Equipment Replacement Plan" but I dunno. Also does this mean I am getting an R22?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> Well my R15 was giving me fits so I called D* and ordered a replacement through the PP. It would not start up (get past the info screen) before but I left it on overnight and it finally got all the info. Then it was pixellating badly and finally would not turn on. Anyyway after I got off the phone with D* I looked on my account and under Pending order it said 1/26 ERP R22 Free.
> Well what does ERP mean? My best guess is "Equipment Replacement Plan" but I dunno. Also does this mean I am getting an R22?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You are right on the decoding of the ERP. As for getting a R22? Only the guy pulling your unit from the palet knows. It could be a R15/16/22.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I received a follow up phone call from a tech, gave me a direct extension to his desk. Says, he wants to personally make sure I am satisfied and then said, "It looks like you are getting an R22". First time I ever got a follow up phone call for something like this...


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Perhaps he is in a market with MPEG4 SD locals, requiring an R22 or an HRxx.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

I say you will get one if they called you to tell you...in there ordering system it tells you what type of receiver your getting.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> Perhaps he is in a market with MPEG4 SD locals, requiring an R22 or an HRxx.


Yes my locals are MPEG4...
I wonder if they check to see how you get your locals if one of your boxes dies? D* would hate for an R22 to die and someone get an R15 or 16 if they couldn't get your locals anymore.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes they do check. At any rate, the chances of getting an R15 or R16 are getting slimmer all the time.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yes they do check. At any rate, the chances of getting an R15 or R16 are getting slimmer all the time.


That is good to hear.............


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

LOCODUDE said:


> That is good to hear.............


Indeed........


----------

